# Delete



## Zenkiki (Mar 2, 2019)

I am looking for anyone that is up for rping that is sfw.

I am interested in a partner that is able to keep the story going, but still make it fun and developing the characters. Speaking of characters I have 2 main ones I use and several others I use with whatever I'm getting into to best suit the story.

I prefer to be the submissive girl but I do want to try being a Male leading a female for once too.


*update*
Added a third romance rp 

First: [Futuristic, dark atmosphere and tone]
You are the only organic in a synthetic world. Everyone else is either an organic with cybernetic implants or were built.  You are for whatever reason the only organic and the causes you to be an outsider and get a lot of looks. Will you give into the hate and become cybernetic, or will you make more organics? Or will you do something else?

The second one:[fantasy, magical]
As you are out in the woods you find a puddle of water in a cave, when you fall in it, it keeps going.. and going.. and going. Finally once you reach the bottom you are in a new dnd esk world with some mysterious magical powers. Will you go take the throne by force? Befriend monsters and bandits? Or will you do good? Time will tell... time will tell...

Third rp:

I am planning on playing Male looking for a female to do a sfw romance rp, that may progress to kinky stuff if it lasts and needs it, that starts from nothing and an unlikely way I ask you out and we build a relationship out of that. It can be either high school or college.
I use discord as a primary but I can also use telegram if needed.


----------



## TheFurryGM (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm interested, feel free to add me at GlitchedGryphon#1995


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 3, 2019)

If still intrested, I ussually rp with my Fursona who happens to be a girl! 
Discord: Gingerbread (#1720)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm a simple man.
I see a DnD style roleplay, I like.


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 20, 2019)

Is option 3 still avalabul ?


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 21, 2019)

I’m interested int the first one if it’s available


----------

